# Looking to relocate to and work in Singapore



## misslove (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi all!

I'm living in England at the moment but looking into move to / working in Singapore in the very near future. 

I'm a trained journalist so looking for media jobs or in fashion, and wondered if anyone had any contacts, knew any recruitment agencies, or have any advice in general?

It would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------

